

My Top Picks from YC Demo Day - immad
http://immad.me/post/58927628534/my-top-5-picks-from-yc-demo-day-s2013

======
diminish
What is your top 5?

I added a poll to crowd-predict top performers for summer 2013 batch of YC
companies.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6249141](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6249141)

------
ChuckMcM
I like the RealCrowd idea, its one I've thought about off and on several
times, especially when it comes to 'specialty' commercial real estate like
data centers and startup incubators. This is something that has worked well
for REITs but getting into a fund can be difficult and understanding risk is
even more challenging unless you know the properties the fund buys or
develops.

------
LandoCalrissian
Regalii sounds like a complete fraud nightmare, be interested to see what they
have in place to deal with it.

